# Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie



## Ferdinand (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo

*Wer Algenprobleme hat dann hier:
*


**Klickmich**

Kurzbeschreibung: 

Die natürliche Wirbelbewegung gibt dem Wasser seine aufbauenden Kräfte als Lebensmittel zurück. Außerdem baut sie Schadstoffe im Wasser ab und trägt zusätzlichen Sauerstoff und Kohlensäure ein – und das mit minimalem Energieaufwand. 
Nach Walter Schauberger Prinzip.

Wirkung:
-Grün- und Fadenalgen werden auf ein natürliches Maß reduziert.
- Wassertrübungen durch Braunalgen verschwinden.
- Die Sauerstoffversorgung der Fische verbessert sich.
- Bewässerungsanlagen benötigen ca. 30% weniger Wasser.



_____ES WIRKT____

mfg 
Ferdinand


----------



## Meisterjäger (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*

Hi!
Na ob das vielleicht daran liegt, daß das Teil aus Kupfer ist, wenn die Algen verschwinden???
Könnte mir vorstellen, daß über kurz oder lang alle Pflanzen verschwinden und möglicherweise auch die Fische!


----------



## Trautchen (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*

Hi Peter,... ich wollte es gerade sagen, ich hätte da auch meine Bedenken....


----------



## chromis (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*

Hallo zusammen,

hört auf, auf solchen Unsinn zu antworten.
Wieder einer dieser esoterischen Geschäftemacher, die in schöner Regelmäßigkeit in Foren auftauchen und dort ihre Werbung machen.

Einfach ignorieren, dann verschwinden diese Vögel wieder ganz von alleine.
Wenn sie schon Werbung machen wollen, dann sollen sie wie jedes anständige Unternehmen auch dafür in Zeitschriften oder sonstigen Medien bezahlen.

Weshalb ich gerne auf solche Diskussionen über diesen Unsinn verzichten möchte, sieht man an solchen threads:
http://www.aquaristikimdetail.de/wbb-3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=17318
Ist zwar manchmal schon lustig, muss aber trotzdem nicht sein.


----------



## Marco (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*

Hi zusammen,

Bedenken ?  Da brauch ich nicht darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## Plätscher (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*

Das gemeine an der Sache ist, das W. Schauberger kein Spinner war.  Er hat interessante Sachen mit Wasser entdeckt die empirisch nachweisbar sind.
Und jetzt kommen die esoterischen Spinner und vergewaltigen seine Arbeit für ihre Interessen. Folge:jeder Wissenschaftler der sich damit auseinandersetzen will ist von vornherein als Spinner disqualifiziert. 

Dank dafür ihr Idioten.

Musste jetzt sein denn ich kenne jemanden der über Ihn eine Dok.arbeit schreiben wollte und aus den o.g. Gründen davon abstand nehmen musste.


----------



## Olli.P (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*

Hi,

also meine Fische brauchen das Wasser nicht als Lebensmittel...
  irgendwann haben die keinen durst mehr...... 

sondern als Lebensraum.  

Und da gehört m.M.n. ein gewisses maß  Algen genauso dazu, wie der Dreck den wir ins Haus hineintragen, obwohl wir unsere Füße abtreten/
- putzen...........


----------



## udo69 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*

Naja, selten son Blöödsinn gelesen...:crazy 
Bei mir sorgt ne Pumpe für Verwirbelungen im Wasser  - und es lebt auch nicht mehr oder weniger. Sauerstoff kann ich auch mit nem Gartenschlauch ins Teichwasser bringen. Und überhaupt? Was ist ein "natürliches Maß" bei Algen.
P.S. Meine Bewässerungsanlage spart 99% Wasser wenn ich sie weniger laufen lasse!!!:shock 
Aber meinetwegen - wer will solls probieren   
MfG Udo


----------



## Ferdinand (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*

Hi 
Also ihr könnt ja sagen was ihr wollte ich bin nur zufällig draufgestoßen und es hat sich ziemlich logisch angehört und weil ich es schon von bekannten gehört habe aber egal löscht das Thema ich werde es selbst in einem versucht Teich anwenden dann werden wir mal sehen OK???


mfg Ferdinand


----------



## karsten. (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*



			
				Ferdinand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Also ihr könnt ja sagen was ihr wollte ich bin nur zufällig draufgestoßen und es hat sich ziemlich logisch angehört und weil ich es schon von bekannten gehört habe aber egal löscht das Thema ich werde es selbst in einem versucht Teich anwenden dann werden wir mal sehen OK???
> 
> 
> mfg Ferdinand



Hallo

und was ist daran WICHTIG ?
und warum die Ausrufezeichen ?
und so was:  





> _____ES WIRKT____


 
 

vertreibst Du den Sch.... ?

Du kannst mit Deinem Teich machen was Du willst

wenn DAS sich "logisch anhört" ......... :shock     

wer mit Algen Probleme hat , 
hat bisher entweder

falsch geplant
falsch gebaut
falsche Vorstellungen
oder 
betreibt seinen Teich falsch 

DAS löst kein Kupfertrichter und kein Messias


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*

Um mal auf Deine Eingangsfrage zurückzukommen ... ohne zu diskutieren zu wollen, ob hier "Esotherik-Gurus" nur auf kommerziellen Erfolg aus sind.

Unsere Bedenken bei dem beschriebenen "Hyperbolischen Trichter" gehen, wie die ersten beiden Beiträge ebenfalls schon ausdrücken, in Richtung des für den Trichter verwendeten Materials. Das Kupfer wird oxidieren und es bildet sich Kupferoxyd. Dieses ist stark giftig, aber eben deshalb sehr wirksam gegen Fadenalgen. So werden die Fadenalgen wohl deutlich verringert werden, durch den Trichter. Nur wahrscheinlich leider nicht wegen der "energetischen Wasseraktivierung"  . 

Ansonsten ist es eben, wie alles im Leben, Ansichtssache. Bevor Du es aber ausprobierst mit dem Trichter, würden wir Dir raten, zumindest noch etws zu googeln über die Wirkung von Kupferoxyd.


----------



## Eugen (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*



			
				Ferdinand schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Also ihr könnt ja sagen was ihr wollte ich bin nur zufällig draufgestoßen und es hat sich ziemlich logisch angehört und weil ich es schon von bekannten gehört habe aber egal löscht das Thema ich werde es selbst in einem versucht Teich anwenden dann werden wir mal sehen OK???
> mfg Ferdinand




Hallo Ferdinand,

was ist daran "ziemlich logisch"   

wenn ich dein "Geschreibsel" und dein "Profil" ansehe, kommen mir doch mächtige Bedenken.
Da ich mich auch beruflich mit solchen "Wundermitteln" auseinandersetzen darf, und mir noch niemand objektiv und "logisch" über Erfolge am eigenen Leib berichten konnte, bin ich mehr als skeptisch, was über alle möglichen Wundermittel berichtet wird.

Auch frage ich mich,warum diese Mittel nicht schon längst den Markt erobert haben, sondern in regelmäßigen Abständen immer wieder "gepuscht" werden müssen.

Ein "natürliches Maß" an Algen bekomme ich auch ohne hyperbolischen Kupfertrichter. 
In meinen Teichen sorgt eine ausgewogene Bepflanzung und Pflege für ein "unnatürliches Maß" an Algen.
Ohne diesen optisch recht unschönen Trichter ( der in deinem 400 Liter - Teich wohl auch gar keinen Platz findet )



			
				Ferdinand schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde es selbst in einem versucht Teich anwenden dann werden wir mal sehen OK???
> mfg Ferdinand



probiers aus und lass es uns sehen. 
Bilder "vorher - nachher" wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## robsig12 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*

Ich könnte mir den Trichter auch nicht in meinem Teichbild vorstellen. 

Normal bin ich neuen Dingen gegenüber aufgeschlossen, wenn aber etwas über alles gelobt wird, werde ich misstrauisch.

Ausserdem stört mich das Kupfer doch sehr, weil dadurch nicht nur die Fadenalgen auf ein "natürliches" Minimum (wer auch immer das bestimmt!) verdrängt, sondern halt auch meinen Teichbewohnern wie __ Muscheln, Fischen usw. stört.:crazy 

Funktioniert dieser Trichter auch als Kunststoff-Ausführung????? 

Ich denke nicht, weil das Wasser nicht mehr wie von meiner Aquamax verwirbelt usw und sofort verwirbelt wird.:smoki


----------



## Klausile (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*

Hi Leute,

hier will ich doch auch mal mitmischen!!

Wenn die Wirkung auf die Form des Trichters zurück zu führen wäre, könnte das Teil doch genau so gut aus Edelstahl sein. Dann würde es auch deutlich länger halten und auch optisch besser in einige Teiche passen.

Oder liegt es wohl doch mehr am Kupfer das die Algen absterben?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## katja (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*

hallo!

ein bekannter von uns hatte ehemals auch ein "anti-algen-wundergerät" (ich weiß nicht, ob es dieses war) in seinen 40000-l-koiteich gepackt.

er war hellauf begeistert!






....bis ihm innerhalb 2 wochen ALLE seine kois verendet sind! 


ergebnis der tierarzt-untersuchung.........KUPFERVERGIFTUNG!!!


 


er hat daraufhin den laden, bzw. den hersteller des gerätes angezeigt,  was dabei raus kam......

seitdem reagiere ich auch extrem allergisch, wenn ich kupfer in verbindung mit fischteichen höre! :evil


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*

Moin,

ist doch wieder eine überaus lustige Diskussion... da darf ich auch nicht fehlen.

Habe mir mal die HP angesehen und mich krank gelacht.

Insbes. tat es mir folgender Satz an: 



> _Diese hyperbolische Form gestattet dem Lebewesen Wasser, sich besonders natürlich und rhythmisch zu bewegen. _


 
Den gleichen Effekt erreiche ich, wenn ich abends Erbsensuppe esse und mich dann in die Badewanne lege. Dies ist wesentlich billiger und macht auch noch Spass bzw. schmeckt gut.


----------



## karsten. (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*



			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,.........
> 
> da darf ich auch nicht fehlen.
> .........




Stimmt ! 

     

andererseits wenn sich  jemand mit dem Promoten von so was so wenig Mühe gibt  ..........

 :hai   :cigar  :dumm 



2


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*



			
				robisg12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte mir den Trichter auch nicht in meinem Teichbild vorstellen.



Also da muss ich widersprechen, es gibt im Handel und auch hier im Forum nach meinem Geschmack deutlich hässlichere Wasserspeier  
Schönheit liegt ja bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters.

Also das Ding würde ich als das "Wasser mit Kupfer anreichernde Kunst am Teich"  bezeichnen. Ob und in welchen Mengen Kupfer gut im Teich ist muss letztendlich jeder für sich selber entscheiden oder wie Herr Paracelsus schon sagte: Die Menge macht das Gift. 

Persönlich habe ich allerdings für den Trichter noch eine viel bessere Verwendung, als Kopfbedeckung für das nächste Faschingskostüm:
_2, 3, 4 maschieren wir. 
  Schnellen Lauf, Berg hinauf,
  Oben dann alle Mann jawoll,
  denn Büchsen roll, roll, roll.
  Lalala lalalala lalala lalalala
  Lalala lalala lalalalalala. * _
Ihr wisst sicher schon als was ich dann geh. 

Einen amüsanten Tag wünscht 
Wolf

*Augsburger Puppenkiste, Blechbüchsenrollkommando


----------



## sissi (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Also das Ding würde ich als das "Wasser mit Kupfer anreichernde Kunst am Teich" bezeichnen

KUNST   na ja
Gruß
Herbert


----------



## Ferdinand (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hallo

Das mit dem Kupferoxid ist so einen Sachen die Menge macht’s.
In meinem  Experiment werden ich wahrscheinlich Plastik oder wie erwähnt Edelstahl benutzen.
Dennoch muss ich wieder sprechen den Wasser ist ein ’’Lebewesen’’ ,man weiß selbst heue nur sehr wenig über es z.b. hat das Wasser auch ein Gedächtnis und es kann auch Entfindungen und Gefühle zeigen , dennoch ist dass zu hoch und zu unerforscht um hier es weite zu erläutern.

Ich bitte nun noch einmal die Forum Gemeinschaft dieses Thema zuschließen, denn es geht in nicht gewollte Richtungen. 

Mfg 
Ferdinand


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hallihallo.


Was genau wäre denn die "gewollte Richtung" der Diskussion gewesen? 
Mir hat sich das bisher nicht so ganz erschlossen und manch anderem wohl auch nicht. 

Weil die Diskussion nun wo anders hingeht als gedacht, sollen wir das Thema also schließen?
Geschlossen werden bei uns max. 1% der Themen (dort wo es thematisch dauerhaft zu heiß her geht + sich die Leute virtuell an die Gurgel gehen) plus Flohmarktthemen, die erledigt sind. 
Der Rest bleibt offen - dauerhaft.


----------



## karsten. (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

immer komm ich zu spät ! 

Hallo 

so einfach ist das nicht mit dem Schließen da müssten sich ein paar Mods
noch darüber austauschen .  

und 
das Wasser ein Gedächtnis hat wollen wir mal lieber nicht hoffen ! 
........:shock  






http://www.zeit.de/2003/49/N-Wasser
http://www.zeit.de/2003/49/N-Wasser_Ged_8achtnis?page=2
http://www.lichtkreis.at/html/Wissenswelten/Wasserbelebung/dr-masaru-emoto-wassergedaechtnis.htm


----------



## Ferdinand (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Ok

Dann bleibt es halt offen^^ Bis ich das Experiment durch habe wird 1/2 Jahr dauern^^

mfg Ferdinand


----------



## karsten. (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Ok . dann bist Du 16  


wir warten gern 
ich bin auf die Ergebnisse gespannt !

James Randi auch ! 

mfG


----------



## Ferdinand (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Ok

Dann mache ich mich mal ans werk


----------



## Frank (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

aber ... musst du nicht erst noch deinen Teich dazu bauen?  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18325

Oder möchtest du es in dem kleinen, vorhandenem testen? Das dürfte aber kein halbes Jahr dauern.


----------



## jochen (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hi,

ich habe mir mal Karstens ersten Link eingezogen,

http://www.zeit.de/2003/49/N-Wasser

ich muß schon sagen sehr beeindruckend,

ich arbeite jetzt schon fast 30 Jahre mit meinem Freund dem Wasser,
in den ersten fast zwanzig Jahren bestannt meine Arbeit darin, das Wasser in engen Röhren zu quetschen, es unter Druck zu setzen, um es dann endlich freizulassen,

in dem Link wird das vereinfacht als "wasserunmenschlich"...:shock  beschrieben.

in meinen weiteren Arbeitsleben habe ich ua. nun die Aufgabe Wasser zu reinigen, es von ihm schädlichen Stoffen zu trennen, und es zu neuem Leben zu erwecken.

Ich arbeite auch oft Nachts zur Geisterstunde alleine, nur das Wasser ist da...


bisher konnte ich noch keine Gedankengänge des Medium`s Wasser feststellen...

weder eine negative, weil ich es in so unsagbar langen Röhren gepresst hatte,
noch eine positive, da ich es zu neuem Leben erwecke...

Eines was in Karstens Link geschrieben wurde, konnte ich jedoch feststellen,

jedesmal wenn ich eine hopfenhaltige Flüssigkeit zu reichlich genossen habe,
versucht das Wasser sich mit der anderen in mir vorhandenen Flüßigkeit zu kommunizieren.
Nur komisch, meißt schon am nächsten Tag ist alles vorbei...

Vielleicht bin ich wie in dem Link beschrieben nur ein einfacher Mensch, der das alles nicht kapiert, mag sein...
ich habe einen Kumpel der steht auch auf der Indianermasche, ich nehme ihn wie er ist, und er nimmt mich wie ich bin,
jedem das Seine, es geht schon über Jahre gut, wir sind dicke Freunde...

aber daraus Geld zu machen ist was anderes...

Dann sollte schon darüber diskutiert werden, jedoch mit klaren Fakten und ohne geistlichen Beistand, in welcher Form auch immer.

Meine Fakten zur Diskussion wären,

wenn man einem Teich/Aquarium so baut wie man ihn von vornherein vorhat,
mann weiß was man will,
sich vorher informiert,
Besatz, Volumen und Filtertechnik anpasst...

geht es auch ganz prima ohne Geisterhand.

Sorry das ich das Thema ironisch angeschnitten habe, ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen,
vertrage jedoch auch passende Kritik dazu...


----------



## Joachim (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

@Jochen und Jo
 

@Ferdinand
Danke! das du mir und anderen den Tag erheitert hast...  

 man glaubt es nicht ...


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hallo Ihr!

Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja zurückhalten. Aber nach lesen dieses Freds hab ich da noch ein paar Fragen  :


Geht das auch mit einem alten Wursttrichter aus Alu (der hätte die gleiche Form)?  

Gibt es Fotos von Wuzzel als Blechbüchsenrollkomando (ich habe die früher geliebt!)? Wenn ja hätte ich gerne eins mit Autogramm!  

Wo ist das Rezept, wie ich aus Wasser __ Wein machen kann. Ich find es einfach nicht wieder  

Woher weiß Ferdinand, dass es funktioniert, wenn er es noch nicht ausprobiert hat? :crazy

EDIT: Nachdem ich grad meine Kontoauszüge abgerufen habe, lass ich das mit dem Wein. Ich hätte lieber das Rezept "Gold aus __ Blei"!


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

1. Das IST doch ein alter Wursttrichter 
2. Autogramm kannste haben, Foto NEIN ! 
3. Weinstock einpflanzen mit Wasser giessen, Trauben ernten, vergären lassen. 
4. Das Wasser weiss es doch auch ! 

Wolf


----------



## Trautchen (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

... bitte bitte macht weiter, es ist sooooo schön....


----------



## robsig12 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Kann man den Trichter nicht einfach mit dem alt bewährten Siemens Lufthacken aufhängen. Würde dann bestimmt mehr in die Landschaft passen


----------



## Joachim (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Oh man ... wenn man auf den ersten Link klickt und dann ins lesen kommt muss man aufpassen das einem nicht der Kamm schwillt 
Da verkauft ein Cu-A***n allen ernstes Verschleißteile für die Landwirtschaft (natürlich für Biolandwirte  ) - also Pflugschare, Grubberschare usw. ... 

http://www.kupfer-anton.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=21

Sieht ja vielleicht schick aus, aber absolut schade um das Material was dabei vergeudet wird  was für ein ...


----------



## Eugen (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Geht das auch mit einem alten Wursttrichter aus Alu (der hätte die gleiche Form)?



hallo Christine,

da muß ich dich leider enttäuschen.  

Nein,das wird nicht gehen.
Ein Wursttrichter ist bekanntlich aus zwei Kegelstümpfen zusammengesetzt.

Also nix mit Hyperbel.

Damit würde das Wasser total aus seinem Gleichgewicht gebracht werden.
Ausserdem ist Aluminium ein dreiwertiges Metall, das ja ganz andere Informationen an das dipolare Wassermolekül abgibt.
Deswegen erleidet das Wassergedächtnis dann eine frühzeitige Altersdemenz und wird sauer.
Bei einem Lackmustest ist dies deutlich an der roten Farbe zu erkennen.


----------



## Rheno (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hört sich nach Esoterik oder Feng Shui für den Gartenteich an. Wers Braucht!

Man kann auch ohne Chemie seine Algen reduzieren einfach mehr Pflanzen hat zumal den Vorteil das es schön bunt ist am Teich.


Gruss aus Berlin

Renato


----------



## sister_in_act (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*



> z.b. hat das Wasser auch ein Gedächtnis und es kann auch Entfindungen und Gefühle zeigen , dennoch ist dass zu hoch und zu unerforscht um hier es weite zu erläutern.



ich brech zusammen. 
ver*******rn* kann ich mich alleine 

ich geh dann mal in meinen teich und laß mich ne weile umärmeln* UND WEHE, DA KOMMEN KEINE GEFÜHLE RÜBER  weil:
 mein GöGa mäht grad rasen  und hat keine zeit, meine katzen halten siesta und meine hunde liegen im schatten und werden das ganze dann aufmerksam verfolgen... 

augenrollende grüße
ulla


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Nee...

Wasser hat ein Gedächtnis und ist ein Lebensmittel ???  

Da komme ich doch ins grübeln. Lebensmittel... vielleicht für Kühe. Ich wasche mir bestenfalls mal meine Füßchen damit. Sicher die Fische brauchen es auch um darin zu schwimmen.

Andererseits, früher hat man Knackis mit "Wasser und Brot" ernährt bzw. am Leben gehalten. Dies war dann eine zusätzliche Strafe, heute hat man ja die Folter abgeschafft und im Knast gibts Restaurantverpflegung. 

Wasser braucht man auch für die Bierherstellung; in dieser Form ist es mir ja auch sehr willkommen... aber freiwillig Wasser trinken... nee... habe ich seit meiner Kindheit nicht mehr.

Doch was soll der Quatsch mit dem Gedächtnis ?? Merkt sich jetzt das Wasser wenn ich mir meine Füßchen darin wasche und fliesst das nächste mal wech wenn ich ankomme ?? Könnte ich ja noch verstehen....  

Ich gehe gleich erstmal zum Teich und bin ganz nett zum Wasser, vielleicht singe ich ein Liedchen, damit es mir nicht mehr böse ist.

... und ein Feierabendbierchen trinke ich auch noch dazu. Vielleicht gebe ich dem Wasser auch was ab... :crazy 

Die armen Fische !!


----------



## Dr.J (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

@Jo

aber du sprichst doch sicher auch zu deinen Pflanzen, gelle???? Also ich schon.


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen erleidet das Wassergedächtnis dann eine frühzeitige Altersdemenz und wird sauer.



Eugen, das müsstest Du aber wissen das man da mit IL*A ROG*FF Knoblauchpillen die man einfach nur durch den alutrichter rührt gegen anwirken kann. 

Wolf 

P.S. Außerdem heisst es nicht Lackmus Test sondern Lachmuskeltest und nicht der Streifen sondern die Birne wird rot.

P.P.S Das Thema ist: Nie mehr Algenprobleme ohne Chemie... Um auch was zum Thema zu schreiben... ich schlage vor den Teich einfach üppig zu bepflanzen ! Das merken sich die Algen, die auch ein Gedächtnis haben und kommen nie mehr wieder weil Algen mögen ja bekanntlich keine anderen Pflanzen.


----------



## hansemann (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hallo Ferdinand,

hallo alle eifrigen Schreiber!!!! 

Man möchte es nicht glauben, wieviel Forum-Teilnehmer hier etwas zu dem Thema zu sagen haben 

Arbeitet ihr alle nix?????

Ich kann nur eines zu dem ganzen Thema hier sagen: 
Der eine oder andere "Senfzugeber" hier wären mit 14 Jahren vielleicht auch auf dieses Produkt hereingefallen, damals gab es noch kein Internet, kein forum usw.:

sorry , das muß jetzt raus. 

Ich wäre selbst jetzt mit über 40 Jahren beinahe soweit gewesen, mal zu googeln   

Ich finde es jedenfalls prima, dass du in deinem Alter Gedanken über Biologie, Chemie, Wasserenergie und sonst was anstellst. Und mach dir nichts aus den vielen Beiträgen zu deinem Thema, man sieht, die Leute haben sonst nix zu tun bzw. zu lachen!   

Liebe Grüsse
Hans


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Christine,
> 
> da muß ich dich leider enttäuschen.


Lieber Eugen - und das von Dir! 



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Nein,das wird nicht gehen.
> Ein Wursttrichter ist bekanntlich aus zwei Kegelstümpfen zusammengesetzt.


  Meiner nicht!



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Also nix mit Hyperbel.


 Vielleicht mit Hypertoni? 



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Damit würde das Wasser total aus seinem Gleichgewicht gebracht werden.


 Das kann ich natürlich nicht verantworten! 


			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem ist Aluminium ein dreiwertiges Metall, das ja ganz andere Informationen an das dipolare Wassermolekül abgibt.
> Deswegen erleidet das Wassergedächtnis dann eine frühzeitige Altersdemenz und wird sauer.


Dann haben wir als den ganzen Ärger mit dem sauren Regen nur, weil irgend so ein Trottel das Wasser durch einen Alutrichter gekippt hat - ist ja nicht zu fassen! :dumm


			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem Lackmustest ist dies deutlich an der roten Farbe zu erkennen.


 Also ich hab jetzt Wuzzels Lachmuskeltest gemacht. Bei der Hitze nicht zu empfehlen. Nach nur 10 Minuten  ist mein Kopf knallrot. Ist das jetzt richtig? :drunk (Oder hätte ich aus der Sonne gehen sollen?)


----------



## Armin (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

 

Gruß Armin


----------



## axel (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hallo Teichfreunde !

Hier mal Videos zum Thema Wasser und Gedächnis . Aber nur wenn es interessiert  

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1288680/1_Top_Secret_Wasser_Auf_der_Spur_eines_Phaenomens

Lg 
axel


----------



## Marco (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hi 

Und Wasser ist heimtückisch obendrein, vorhin hat es Sohnemann in der Wanne ausrutschen lassen, hatte bestimmt Schadenfreude ,
und wenn nicht das Wasser, ich hatte sie jedenfalls  2 3


----------



## jochen (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hi Hans,



			
				hansemann schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ferdinand,
> 
> hallo alle eifrigen Schreiber!!!!
> 
> ...




Hallo Hans,

mir geht es in diesem Thema nur darum,
das die User dieses Forums nicht auf diese Masche hereinfallen.
Egal ob sie ein leichtgläubiger 14 jähriger Bursche, oder ein provitgieriger Mensch hier einstellt, der sogar über Fischleichen geht, um sein Mittel zu verkaufen.

Meiner Meinung nach bezieht sich die algendämmende Wirkung rein auf das Material Kupfer hin.
Vielleicht solltest du mal über deinen Schatten springen und nach Kupfer/Teichwasser/Wasserpflanzen/Fischbesatz googeln,

dann wird dir einiges klar, wieso gerade wir als Moderatoren von solchen Geräten abraten.

Gibt man Kupfer in den Teich,

sterben zuerst die Algen ab, ist ja super Ziel erreicht... 

jedoch danach geht es weiter...

ab einen  CU Wert von 0,03 mg/l...

sterben die Algen ab, jedoch auch die nitrifizierenden Bakterien, welche in gut angelegten Teichen mit vernünftigen Besatz,
das Wasser ua. "klar" halten.

ab einen CU Wert von o,o8 mg/ltr...

kommen Schädigungen an den Höheren Wasserpflanzen,

ab einen Cu Wert von 0,10 mg/ltr...

wirkt sich der Gehalt schon schädigent auf Fische aus,

und bei einer Dauerwirkung ab 0,2-0,5 mg/ltr muß mit Todesfällen der Fische gerechnet werden.

und genau daraufhin wollte ich mit meinem Beitrag hinweißen, oder besser Leute zum googeln animieren.

Wie gesagt der Trichter funktioniert, das steht für mich fest,
jedoch nur durch sein Material,
und das ist in einem Gartenteich tödlich nicht nur für Algen!

Wenn du meinem Beitrag den ich zu diesen Thema bisher geschrieben habe durchliest,
wirst du merken, das ich bewusst ironisch geschrieben habe,
und ich gerne diskutieren möchte.

Ich habe keine Probleme damit, ganz im Gegenteil.

und noch was...

Die wissenschaftlichen Erkundungen von Schauberger sind lesenswert, jedoch werden sie hier nur benutzt um durch leichtgläubige Menschen Kohle zu machen.


Hier lohnt sich ebenfalls googeln...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hallo Zusammen!

Hallo Robert!

OffTopic:



			
				robisg12 schrieb:
			
		

> alt bewährten Siemens Lufthacken aufhängen



Du mußt hier im Forum Aufpassen, sonnst schicken die dich " Amboskeile " holen!

Nun noch meine Meinung:

Kupfer, egal in was für einer Form und Mengen, gehört nicht ins Wasser indem wir Fische ( oder andere Lebewesen ) halten.

Rot ist hier als Warnung auf jeden Fall angesagt!

" Habe fertig "

.


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Auch ich habe mir ernsthaft die Mühe gemacht mir all die Links und Videos etc. durchzuschauen und man kann da echt ins Zweifeln kommen ob da etwas dran ist. 
Das Initialposting dieses Threads klang für mich allerdings zu sehr nach Werbetext als darauf wirklich ernsthaft zu reagieren, zumal der Poster ja nach der ersten Kritik kein einziges Argument und auch keine einzige persönliche Erfahrung mit dem Produkt zu bieten hatte. 

Ich bin immer etwas skeptisch, wenn mir "Wissenschaftler" unter vollkommen unwisschenschaftlichen Bedingungen vollkommen unwissenschaftliche nicht reproduzierbare Ergebnisse in einer BlackBox präsentieren, die ne Menge Geld kostet, deren Wirkung aber nicht nachvollziehbar ist. 

Wenn das ganze dann auch noch mit sphärischer Musik und einem mystisch klingenden Sprecher und eher emotionaler Schnittfolge und Aufmachung präsentiert wird, wie in den von Axel verlinkten Videos, dann wird für mich das ganze eher zur Comedy, als zu einer ernsten Diskussionsgrundlage. 

@hans ich gehe üblicherweise davon aus das ich es in diesem Forum mit klar denkeneden Menschen zu tun habe, ich überprüfe daher vor Beantwortung von Postings selten das Alter, die soziale Herkunft oder die Schulbildung. 
Es gibt durchaus sowohl 14 als auch 80 jährige, die spielen besser Geige, als ich... auch davor habe ich Respekt unabhängig vom Alter. 

Zum Thema: 
Ich kann das Thema durchaus auf dem Niveau der genannten Quellen weiterdiskutieren und stelle daher einfach mal folgende Frage in den Raum: 

Kann es nicht auch einfach nur sein, das das schlechte Wasser mit zuviel negativer Orgon Energie aufgeladen ist und in den Geräten zur Wasserbelebung schlichtweg ganz normaler Orgonakkumulatoren eingebaut sind ? Statt Gedächtnis würde man dann von Energieladung des Wassers sprechen und statt Belebung von Energetisierung. 
Auch dieses Gerät aus dem Video um Wände trocken zu legen sah mir doch sehr nach einem simplen Cloudbuster aus, der nur in umgekehrter Richtung verwendet wurde. 

Wolf


----------



## udo69 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

:shock  mir stellt sich grad ne neue Frage . 
Wieviel Wasser darf ich denn nun in meinem Teich halten, damits Artgerecht bleibt? - sind da 1000l für nen Kubikmeter nicht ein wenig viel 
Nicht, dass mir mein Wasser noch sauer wird, oder mir mal mit all seiner Energie von hinten in den Rücken fällt.
Weil mein Wasser hat ganz besonders viel Energie in sich, ich konnte beobachten, dass wenn ich es mit ner Pumpe auf mein Hügelchen raufschick bekommt es durch die Verwirbelung soviel Energie, dass es ganz von alleine wieder runter fällt 
MfG Udo


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hat von Euch eigentlich keiner Kinder?

Habt Ihr mit 15 nicht auch so manchen
Bockmist aufgeschnappt und mit aller
Überzeugung vertreten?

Wie Ihr "Erwachsenen" hier auf den,
zugegeben etwas leichtgläubigen
jungen Mann draufhaut find ich voll
daneben, sorry   

Denkt mal drüber nach....


----------



## jochen (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hi Cool Niro,

wenn durch solchen Bockmist, wie du es bezeichnest,
wegen den Cu Gehalt im Teich Tiere sterben,
werde ich immer darauf hinweißen,
nur darum geht es mir persönlich.

Ich denke wer sich ernsthaft mit dem vorgestellten Trichter beschäftigt, sollte zu diesem Ergebniss kommen.


Nur darum geht es mir persönlich, und gerade als Moderator fühle ich mich verpflichtet darauf zu reagieren.


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hi Jochen,

gegen Deine qualifizierten Hinweise auf die 
Gefahr durch Kupfer spricht auch nix, da
bin ich voll Deiner Meinung.

Die ellenlange unsachliche Verarsche eines
15-jährigen könnten sich manche aber
besser verkneifen !

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Frank (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hallo,

ich denke auch, man sollte hier jetzt ein bisschen Ruhe einkehren lassen.

Sachliche Diskussionen zum Thema sind weiterhin gerne erwünscht.

Aber Andy hat schon recht. Versetzt euch doch bitte mal in die Lage des Jungen.
Gut, er hat hier etwas eingestellt, was er im "Vorbeigehen" irgendwo aufgeschnappt hat.
Er hat bestimmt nicht die Absicht gehabt sich damit zum Affen zu machen. 
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, das dieses Thema ein "Erwachsener" User hier eingestellt hätte, dann wäre es spätestens nach dem 6. oder 7. Beitrag zum großen Knall gekommen.
So war er jetzt 15 Jahre, konnte sich nicht wehren und wir hatten alle unseren Spaß. (Mich eingeschlossen).
Ich persönlich rechne ihm schonmal hoch an, das er überhaupt noch in diesem Forum ist.

Deswegen belasst es jetzt dabei und kehrt auf den sachlichen Weg zurück.
Ansonsten werde ich das Thema hier schließen und es in die "endlosen Tiefen" der Trashbox verschieben.


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hi,



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Die ellenlange unsachliche Verarsche eines
> 15-jährigen könnten sich manche aber
> besser verkneifen !


 
nun mal langsam. Den Ferdinand hat hier wohl kaum einer "verarscht".

Es ging hier -bitte nachlesen- um das von ihm, ich sag mal, empfohlene Produkt. ... und dazu ist eine gewisse zugegebenermaßen humoristische Aufklärungsarbeit durchaus berechtigt.

Das Produkt ist voll im Handel, kostet etwa 150 €, ist nix wert und bringt nix, schadet eher... wird aber immer noch und weiterhin von Unwissenden und Gutgläubigen gekauft. Da ist ein bißchen background-Wissen durchaus empfehlenswert... aus vielen Gründen.. die ich zu dieser Stunde nicht auch noch ausführen will.

Also nix für ungut.... gegen Ferdinand hat hier wohl keiner was.


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Preißn...tzzz


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Preißn...tzzz



DAS trägt nun zum Thema überhaupt nix bei lieber Andy ! Ob es zur innerdeutschen Völkerverständigung beiträgt sei dahingestellt. 
Von vielen Usern, auch von mir, kamen Anfangs humoristisch gewürzte Hinweise auf die Abgabe von Kupfer an das Wasser. Nur in diese Richtung wollte offensichtlich Ferdinand nicht weiterdiskutieren. 

Auch als die Videos vom myvideo verlinkt wurden, gab es von mir ein Posting was sachlich auf die Videos reagierte. 

Ich finde, wer sich in der Erwachsenen Welt bewegt, der sollte auch mit entsprechenden Reaktionen rechnen. Und fast 15 zähle ich auch nicht mehr in die Kategorie Kind, sondern eher heranwachsender. 

Lieber Andy, wir können natuerlich auch jedes Thema Bierernst angehen, aber ich denk für die meisten geht es hier um Hobby und da ist ein Scherz doch mal erlaubt, ganz abgesehen davon erlaube ich mir nach wie vor auf ein Posting zu antworten ohne vorher das Alter des Useres zu prüfen. 
Wenn es da wirklich einen besonderen "Schutzstatus" für Junioren oder Senioren geben muss, dann sollte vielleicht der Nickname besonders markiert sein, was ich persönlich aber albern fände. 

Andy, ... auch Ferdinand macht seine Späße ... so bin ich an anderer Stelle von ihm als Wuzzel Duzzel bezeichnet worden. Trotzdem bin ich deswegen keinesfalls schnepfend dagegen angegangen sondern hab mich leise schmunzelnd über die Wortspielerei amüsiert. Tu mal was in Deinem nick steht... cool bleiben... nen bisschen Spaß und nen bisschen lachen ist nicht unbedingt das verkehrteste. 

Wolf

P.S. jetzt freue ich mich aber wieder auf sachliche Beiträge zum Thema ! Schreib doch mal lieber was Du zu meiner Idee mit der Orgon Energie meinst.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

So... tatsächlich noch mal was zum Thema: 

Persönlich sehe ich die Sache so: Es ist sicher so, das noch nicht alles erforscht ist, es ist sicher auch so, das alles unsere heutigen gültigen physikalischen Gesetze eigentlich nur Modelle sind und das auch unsere Entstehungsgeschichte nur auf Theorien basiert. 
Es gibt zwischen Himmel und Erde, viele Dinge, die wollen wir nicht verstehen, oder können wir nicht verstehen oder werden wir noch verstehen. 
Vielleicht wird es irgendwann tatsächlich mal eine (wissenschaftliche) Erkenntnis geben die genau so bahnbrechend neues mit sich bringt, wie die Erkenntnis das die Erde eine Kugel ist. 

Im Falle des Trichters bin ich persönlich nach wie vor davon überzeugt das es sich hier aber nicht um eine solche Erkenntnis handelt sondern um gefährliche (wegen möglicher Kupferbelastung) Geschäftemacherei. Schaut euch auf dem Link allein mal das 5. Foto an... da ist nur der Winkel gut gewählt... im Vordergrund schwimmen meiner Meinung nach die selben Algen, wie auf Bild 1. 

Das sich nun die Strukturen im Wasser durch verschiedentliche Beeinflussung (z.B. Schall) unterschiedlich anordnen, ist wohl tatsächlich erwiesen ¿ (Ironie) Welche Konsequenzen sich daraus ergeben muss meiner Meinung nach noch erforscht werden. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Frettchenfreund (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich denke mal zum Thema " Kupfer im Teich " ist doch schon alles gesagt.

Auch dieses Thema hat sich lange damit beschäftigt.

@ CoolNiro

Du hast ja einen schönen Teich aber überprüfe Deine im Profil angegebenen Angaben noch mal, ich denke Du weißt warum! ( Das Bild verrät vieles )

Ich muß Wolf aber recht geben:

Du hast sehr viele Beiträge geschrieben in der kurzen Zeit aber ohne viel nützlichen Inhalt. ( siehe deine letzten beiden Beiträge )



PS: Ich bin zwar auch nicht viel anders aber:

Ich schreibe wenigstens " Hallo " oder " Guten Tag " usw.

und Tschüs ( bzw. meine Sig )


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

@ Volker:

was stört Dich an meinen Angaben im Profil, bitte?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## axel (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Guten Morgen !

Ich bin auch der Meinung das Kupfer nix im Teich zu suchen hat .
Na ja und zu den Videos , ich hab meinem Wasser gesagt `Du bleibst sauber `
Ich hoffe es merkt es sich   Bis jetzt klappts auch . 
Hab aber auch einen Pflanzenfilter  
Die Videos hab ich verlinkt ,weil ich es schon mal interresant fand auch andere Theorien den Teichfreunden zu zeigen . 
Bewiesen ist das ja alles nicht aber ich fands trotsdem spannend . Ich hoffe aber das was dran ist , da ich ja auch zum größten Teil aus Wasser bestehe .

Ich wünsche schon mal ein schönes sonniges Wochenende

Lg 
axel


----------



## geecebird (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> hört auf, auf solchen Unsinn zu antworten.
> Wieder einer dieser esoterischen Geschäftemacher, die in schöner Regelmäßigkeit in Foren auftauchen und dort ihre Werbung machen.



Du siehst ja, wo es hinführt, 61 Postings und eine gegebene Werbeplattform für so einen Sch... ;o(


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hallo Sven,

hättest Du alle 61 Postings gelesen, 
hättest Du gesehn, das es in den
wenigsten noch ums Thema ging 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Plätscher (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Niemehr Algen Probleme ohen Chemie*



			
				geecebird schrieb:
			
		

> Du siehst ja, wo es hinführt, 61 Postings und eine gegebene Werbeplattform für so einen Sch... ;o(




Das sehe ich etwas anders. Die Postings hier kann man wohl nicht als Werbung betrachten, eher als Warnung. Wenn jetzt hier jemand nach diesemTrichter sucht, bekommt er einen Sack an Info. Ich glaube das wirkt eher abschreckend und die Leute die sich so etwas  trotzdem anschaffen, denen ist sowieso nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sven,
> hättest Du alle 61 Postings gelesen,
> hättest Du gesehn, das es in den
> wenigsten noch ums Thema ging
> ...



Woran Du Dich mit gut 5 % dran beteiligt hättest. Vielleicht schreibst Du einfach mal was zum Thema ? 

Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Vielleicht hörst Du einfach auf zum stänkern, Frusti 

Mit Franks Posting war doch eigentlich alles gesagt:



> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke auch, man sollte hier jetzt ein bisschen Ruhe einkehren lassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Troll Dich !


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Das zweite Thema in dem Du mich beleidigst,
weil Dir die Argumente ausgehn...ganz schön
primitiv :-(


----------



## Frettchenfreund (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich glaube es sollte wirklich langsam Ruhe einkehren.

Das Thema in die Trashbox zu verschieben ist nicht gut, weil es viel zu Wichtig ist.

Meine Bitte auch wenn ich kein Mod bin und nichts zu sagen habe.

Bitte lasst uns sachlich über Kupfer im Teich reden.


Danke    Volker

.


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hallo Volker,

find ich auch !!

Du hast mir aber noch nicht gesagt was Dir
an meinem profil nicht gefällt?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Frettchenfreund (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

OffTopic:



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast mir aber noch nicht gesagt was Dir
> an meinem profil nicht gefällt?
> 
> Gruß
> Andy



Das gehört auch nicht hier hin, hast ne PN!

.


----------



## Eugen (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wichtig :Nie mehr Algen Probleme ohne Chemie*

Hi,

ich kann das ganze Gezicke langsam nimmer ab.

Mit "Technik am Teich" bzw. dem Anfangspost hat es schon lang nichts mehr zu tun.

@ Coolio Niro :

Wer hier immer wieder stänkert, dürfte man schnell geklärt haben, wenn man bestimmte Beiträge liest.

Tragt bitte "eure Diskussion" im Chat aus.  

Da hier scheinbar nix "Erhellendes" mehr kommt, werde ich das Thema einfach mal schließen.


----------

